# giorgio armani foundation in Canada?



## imthebeesknees (Jan 3, 2011)

So ladies, I've been really wanting to try GA foundation and I've looked everywhere and I can't seem to find any website or store that carries GA foundation that is availible to Canadians. 

  	Anyone have the similar problem or know of anything I can do?

  	Thanks!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Holt Renfrew sells it, I think it's the only place I saw the GA cosmetics here.  (I'm in Montreal)


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup. I've seen GA Foundation at the Holt Renfrews in Toronto.
  	Saks Fifth Avenue/Neiman Marcus ship to Canada too if you aren't close to any HRs


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks girls! That helps a lot!  I'll see if I can order from sasks!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, have either of you tried GA foundation?  I am an NC20 and am not quite sure which shade to get.


----------



## Junkie (Jan 4, 2011)

Which foundation were you looking at getting?

  	If its the liquid, I'd assume you'd be either Light Sand or Sand in the Lasting Silk formulas.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm getting the luminous silk foundation


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2011)

imthebeesknees said:


> So ladies, I've been really wanting to try GA foundation and I've looked everywhere and I can't seem to find any website or store that carries GA foundation that is availible to Canadians.
> 
> Anyone have the similar problem or know of anything I can do?
> 
> Thanks!


	I'm a little late finding this thread, but I can say for sure that Holt Renfrew carries them. I also noticed that you're in Halifax. I know there's no HR in town, but Mills Bros. on Spring Garden usually stocks very similar product, so if you haven't checked there already, it might be worth it.


----------

